# Weatherby 28ga



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Surfing the net this morning and looking at 28ga semi auto options. A guy can't have to many 28's. I see Weatherby has the new Element Deluxe in 28ga. The SA-08 semi autos have proven to be a good affordable option. The Element Deluxe appears to be a beautiful gun. Or even kind of sexy lol. Its an inertia recoil system. It looks like its built off the Benelli super 90 platform? Broken down it looks very familiar to a Benelli.

Anybody have any experience with the Element Deluxe models? Thanks


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Haven't seen one yet but they have my attention. Of course anything 28 gets my attention lol. 

Trust me as soon as I see one I'll be putting to three shoulder to see if it needs to follow me home lol.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I haven't seen one either, but an $1100 msrp for a turkish semi auto seems steep. I'm not saying it isn't worth it, but when for $200 more you can get the Benelli Ultralight 28ga, I don't see the appeal. I think it is a gun that won't sell much. If I can get a hold of one for $600, I'd be very interested.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

But the pics look sexy


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Can one of you guys that know tell me why this one is 400 more than the sa-08?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

After I posted this thread I did a little research. I found it is a Benelli copy. It is a beautiful gun in the pics. I sure would like to see one in person. 

I seen a SA-08 28ga at Sportsman's last weekend and it was a lot prettier than the pics on their website. Felt very nice as well.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Defiantly a great looking gun. I'm betting the price on the shelf will be around 700 to 800 if we ever see them. Weatherbys sure seem to be hard to find in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

JerryH said:


> After I posted this thread I did a little research. I found it is a Benelli copy. It is a beautiful gun in the pics. I sure would like to see one in person.
> 
> I seen a SA-08 28ga at Sportsman's last weekend and it was a lot prettier than the pics on their website. Felt very nice as well.


Is the SA-08 a gas gun or inertia. 28 will be my next purchase.

E


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Stimmy said:


> Is the SA-08 a gas gun or inertia. 28 will be my next purchase.
> 
> E


The sa08 is gas and the element is inertia.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That little 28ga SA-08 continues to surprise. Functioned flawlessly this morning in -5 degree weather. Too bad there weren't many birds that wanted a piece of my decoy spread.


----------

